# What's this?



## Pantmaker (Nov 4, 2015)

Only photo I have. Is this anything worth grabbing?


----------



## bricycle (Nov 4, 2015)

Maybe they just don't like walking back....


----------



## GTs58 (Nov 4, 2015)

If you have some bolt cutters big enough for that chain and cable, I'd say grab it, and take the chain too!


----------



## W2J (Nov 4, 2015)

hard to tell exactly,but looks like a 65 high loop sissy bar and early handlebars.serial number and pics of the other side would really help.


----------



## rusty63 (Nov 5, 2015)

Pieced together jumble of incorrect and non-Schwinn parts, repainted incorrect color, not a high loop sissy bar (not axle mount) and based on the 2 different locks (cable and chain!) an unreasonably high opinion of what this bike is worth.  It would have to be CHEAP for it to be worth it.

-Dan


----------

